# Lisbet â€“ May 2005 to May 8, 2008 :'(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

One week after her 3-year-old birthday, my lovely tiny Lisbet slowed right down and showed me strongly that she was tired and didnâ€™t want to be here anymore. I stayed up on the couch with her last night, since she was unhappy in her cage, and this morning I dropped her off at my vetâ€™s to be pts. She was with me for only 11 months. 










My other little pink alien has left me to rejoin her beloved sister. I had a feeling that it wouldnâ€™t be too long that Lisbet would leave me. 

Lisbet was the tiny, subordinate sister whom Bella defended at all costs, with her teeth in me if necessary. But Bella also felt she had the right to be the one to beat her up when she felt like it. LOL So poor Lisbet always sported a startling array of scratches. But I guess Karma kicked in and it was she who scratched over Bellaâ€™s eye and burst the eyeball.  
Sadly Lisbet had a chronic URI that would flare up occasionally and often sounded just terrible.

I was sure that sweet Lisbet would pine for her sister after she left us early in April, but she was amazing and was bouncing around and climbing and active and bright.

She had a personality that was always outshone by her more pushy sister, but it really came out in the last monthâ€¦she loved to sleep on my stomachâ€¦weâ€™d nap like thatâ€¦it was lovely, and I will miss those moments.

I hope you found Bella right away my lovely girl, I will miss you so much but I know you are happy now again. :heart:

Sleepy chickens when they first came home









September









Lizzy loved her medsâ€¦she would demand them!









My little gal








Little Lizzy in February










After Bella left us
April 18









April 20

















April 29 having brekkie









My first nakies ever really embedded themselves in my heart, fare thee well my little loves. :heart:


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

im so sorry for the loss of your little aliens (i actually started misting from the aprl 20th pics)


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. I thought that was the sweetest looking rattie from the beginning.  I hope that you are feeling ok and if I can do anything to help you out please let me know.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------

